# What would you do with a Mercedes-Benz SLS?



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm getting a 2011 Mercedes-Benz SLS in two weeks — so I can write a story on it (I'll have it in my driveway for about a week). Since we (Autoblog) have already done a typical "review" on the vehicle, I want to take a different approach... something interesting. I've already driven the car on the track (in November), so I don't need to do that again... just public roads this time. 

What would you do in the SLS? What would make an interesting story? Where would you go? What do you want to learn about the car?

Of course, this has to be work safe, legal (mostly) and I am married... Vegas with a hooker in the passenger seat sounds killer, but it simply won't fly (this time). 

Suggestions?

- Mike


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

How about a road trip?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

ed325i said:


> How about a road trip?


Yeah, but where? Think 300-mile radius from Los Angeles...

- Mike


----------



## Mikenmass (Mar 29, 2010)

Well you've ruled out most of the good stuff. My initial reaction was that it's a perfect Hunter Thomson car. You know..will it fly at 150 mph with the wings up. best this to do with that cars is go to different venues and note the reactions of the locals. See if you can get in a street light duel with a Camaro SS and watch his face when the Bratworst goes slinging by. Check the valets reaction at the club, chicks reaction at the mall. The car wash guy etc...I know I'd be staring with mouth hanging open and looking even more stupid than usual.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Mikenmass said:


> Well you've ruled out most of the good stuff. My initial reaction was that it's a perfect Hunter Thomson car. You know..will it fly at 150 mph with the wings up. best this to do with that cars is go to different venues and note the reactions of the locals. See if you can get in a street light duel with a Camaro SS and watch his face when the Bratworst goes slinging by. Check the valets reaction at the club, chicks reaction at the mall. The car wash guy etc...I know I'd be staring with mouth hanging open and looking even more stupid than usual.


Yeah, but I've done that... I am thinking something completely unique...

- Mike


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Take it to a drag strip.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Bah, use it for home depot trips, shuttling kids, visits to the garden center, etc. :0


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Bah, use it for home depot trips, shuttling kids, visits to the garden center, etc. :0


I do that all the time... something a bit more exciting.

- Mike


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Emission said:


> I do that all the time... something a bit more exciting.
> 
> - Mike


death valley

oh and I have to drive it


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

6 Brit said:


> death valley
> 
> oh and I have to drive it


I'll take you for a ride... you never asked to see the Aston Martin V12 Vantage!

- Mike


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Take it and get it featured in the new Lady Gaga video for her single set to drop on 2/13 

Or Dr Dre is going to drop his album "Detox" later in the year, maybe you two culd bend some corners and take a cover shot


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

If someone in the area has a 300SL, I guess you could do some sort of comparison photoshoot and drive. :dunno:

(I wish I had your problems not knowing what to do with an SLS on roads in your area! :rofl


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

When I saw the title, I thought give it back and go get the Gallardo LP 560-4. But then I remembered what you do for a living.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Emission said:


> I'll take you for a ride... you never asked to see the Aston Martin V12 Vantage!
> 
> - Mike


I didnt even know you had one!!! 

I am a bad co-driver


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Justin T said:


> When I saw the title, I thought give it back and go get the Gallardo LP 560-4. But then I remembered what you do for a living.


Says the man who used to own a 951...

One of my favorites. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Okay, how about you make the evening news running from the Police in it? how many auto journalists can say they were arrested for their craft?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Okay, how about you make the evening news running from the Police in it? how many auto journalists can say they were arrested for their craft?


Best answer so far! :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Zen and the art of SLS. Don't _think_ the SLS, _be_ the SLS owner. What would he do?

Visit some clubs, exclusive, golf, of course. Mingle with the literati, the beautiful people. Do Malibu. Get some Lattes. Take it to a high class steak house with valet service and see where it is parked. Cruise Rodeo Drive. Pick up some chicks, errrr... Cougars. Do a bar and talk about your car.

Move past the car to the _lifestyle_.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Within 300 miles of LA? Taken it on a cruise to Ensenada.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Emission said:


> Yeah, but I've done that... I am thinking something completely unique...
> 
> - Mike


Mike - PCH down to San Diego and back or to Monterrey and back? :thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Emission said:


> Says the man who used to own a 951...
> 
> One of my favorites. :thumbup:
> 
> - Mike


It was one of mine too...it was an 89 model (Turbo S) that had the Wett chip from a previous owner...a true blast to drive and a true eater of parts...


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

some ideas off the top of my head:

1) Take it to carmax and gauge the reaction (and price) that they offer you for the car. Tell them you are looking to trade in on a mini van or something. To get a walk in quote is an informal process that doesn't even require proof of ownership iirc.

2) Take to a jiffy lube or quick lube place and gauge reaction there or see if they are even equipped to change the oil. whether or not you actually get it done is up to you lol. 

3) try to take it across the border into mexico and park it on a side street overnight. Film this with a time lapse camera.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

former230 said:


> some ideas off the top of my head:
> 
> 1) Take it to carmax and gauge the reaction (and price) that they offer you for the car. Tell them you are looking to trade in on a mini van or something. To get a walk in quote is an informal process that doesn't even require proof of ownership iirc.
> 
> ...


1) I really, really like this idea. :thumbup:

2) Too risky with the crazies who frequent such establishments.

3) Mercedes will never lend me another car if I take it to Mexico. :eeps:

- Mike


----------



## Mikenmass (Mar 29, 2010)

*No balls*

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-45p_rKMKsw


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Mikenmass said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-45p_rKMKsw


Yeah... that is CGI... I should do it for real. :thumbup:

I just got off the phone with Mercedes seconds ago. We've pushed my loan back a few weeks as I am putting my plan into motion. There are logistics involved... of course, it is top secret. :angel:
_
[Insert evil laugh.]_

- Mike


----------



## Mikenmass (Mar 29, 2010)

:rofl::rofl: If you come close to that I'll buy you beers all day! It's amazing the amount of time and money Merc is spending on a car that is already sold out. Halo I guess...makes me think of Merc in a better light so I guess it works. :thumbup:


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Try to quantify the contempt you get from other drivers. I don't expect you'll find that anywhere near Beverly Hills but may if you try parading it in a more working class neighbourhood you'll find it's not the universal love-fest that you expected.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

If you can talk them into 3,000 miles. Get a set of blizzak's from tirerack and take a road trip up the Alaska highway. Very dramatic scenery, and it's much smoother in the winter (snowplow fills in the potholes and blades them smooth). If you need a co-pilot, I've driven the AlCan 4 times in the winter.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Hu99 said:


> Try to quantify the contempt you get from other drivers. I don't expect you'll find that anywhere near Beverly Hills but may if you try parading it in a more working class neighbourhood you'll find it's not the universal love-fest that you expected.


Sadly, I am treated differently based on what I am driving. However, many of the mom's at our elementary school are now talking to me... :thumbup:



sno_duc said:


> If you can talk them into 3,000 miles. Get a set of blizzak's from tirerack and take a road trip up the Alaska highway. Very dramatic scenery, and it's much smoother in the winter (snowplow fills in the potholes and blades them smooth). If you need a co-pilot, I've driven the AlCan 4 times in the winter.


It only goes about 150 miles on a tank of fuel. Not a good distance car.

- Mike


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

I would sell it and get that V12 Vantage.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I would probably do a drive-by shooting on the Stig. The recent Top Gear test shows that the doors were probably designed with drive-bys in mind. :angel:


----------

